# my wife faked a kidnapping.



## painedman (Sep 13, 2012)

I am married with my wife for the past 5 years and stay far from my wife.Recently she faked a kidnapping to get money from me she faked she was kidnapped while leaving the bank.she later confessed the issue and after checking I saw she had been stealing money from me secretly through a business and had been avoiding even coming to stay where i am.I suspect she has a boyfriend.I am now scared of this woman i am living with I am now considering a separation because she can do anything even fake a kidnapping of my daughter just to get my cash.


----------



## painedman (Sep 13, 2012)

Please advice if it was you what would you do


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Call the police and a lawyer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

CONSIDERING a seperation?

First of all, faking a crime IS a crime in most countries. 

Do as little deer says - Cops and lawyer and divirce this woman


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

lawyer up, man. Get a separation, restraining order and turn her in. Then you and your daughter can try to go back to some state of normalcy.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

*LittleDeer* said:


> Call the police and a lawyer.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:

Secure your funds in a separate account, take valuables to a family member for safe keeping. Restraining Order. Cut her completely out of your life.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

That is con-woman behavior. I'd suggest a divorce. Protect your assets and access to your children by getting a lawyer ASAP. 

That's just a horrid thing to do! Fake kidnapping and theft? Ick. How long have you been married? Is she generally immature in other ways? How old is your wife?


----------



## mule kick (Apr 10, 2012)

Definitely both police and lawyer


----------



## painedman (Sep 13, 2012)

It gets more complex because the police were already involved but in the country I am it is possible to bribe police to end a case and i convinced them to end the case against my wife because I live and work in another country and if she is arrested my daughter will not have someone to be with.
I have completely cut ties with my wife from yesterday but it is affecting my daughter and I only talk to her because of my daughter and it is already affecting my daugthter.
Police investigations show that they planned it with her family members because they had some debts and when I send her to withdraw money from my account she faked she was kidnapped and somehow collaborated with her relatives.
She finally confessed some part but not the part of family involvement I am so devastated.She has no access to my accounts or financial details other than that one account she can withdraw money which now I have also closed access for her.
Its sad that someone like that can steal from husband we used to have a business together and she used to steal from me sometimes but i did not catch her i think this time she became greedy.I was warned that she could have been trying to fake the kidnapping to see if I can pay and maybe later fake the kidnapping of my daughter or they may even plan killing me to get what I own.I am so devastated and thank for the advice please keep em coming im from counselling now


----------



## painedman (Sep 13, 2012)

Moxy we have been married for 6 years she has never been that desparate for money but she has been having financial issues at her business and she faked saying she was wanting to pay her bills.I am so devastated havent contacted a lawyer yet coz she has no access anymore to any of my finances even accounts henceforth and she had no access to my investments before.My daughter is so devastated by our separation and she is 5 years old.My wife met me when i had no money and she did not love me for money in the beginning.If it was any of you in my situation would you consider staying with this woman.


----------



## mule kick (Apr 10, 2012)

You need real legal advice. There is no marriage.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

painedman said:


> Moxy we have been married for 6 years she has never been that desparate for money but she has been having financial issues at her business and she faked saying she was wanting to pay her bills.I am so devastated havent contacted a lawyer yet coz she has no access anymore to any of my finances even accounts henceforth and she had no access to my investments before.My daughter is so devastated by our separation and she is 5 years old.My wife met me when i had no money and she did not love me for money in the beginning.If *it was any of you in my situation would you consider staying with this woman*.


NO. And get your daughter away from her!


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

*LittleDeer* said:


> Call the police and a lawyer.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


DO this NOW.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

painedman said:


> If it was any of you in my situation would you consider staying with this woman.


That's an easy one.

No.


----------



## painedman (Sep 13, 2012)

My wife stole USD 3000 though a previous one year she had earned me over 10000 USD in some business deal.I am still wondering why she could do this and if our marriage was worth only 3000 USD.I cannot believe I am considering divorce


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Age and nationalities ?


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Document, make reports and protect yourself!

There is no trust with her.


----------



## painedman (Sep 13, 2012)

I am 40 years and my wife is 35 and we are from an Asian country.I have started separating from her but I think it will affect my kid and that saddens me


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Head for the hills.
Run Forrest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

